# Creeks of Jekyll...10-19..7 pics.



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I was in the water at slightly before daybreak, and headed to my favorite holes around Jekyll. It was kind of a sad morning, since I had just buried my Pa-in-law yesterday. I needed some time to just get away from all the CRAP that had gone on this week.

As daylight came, the sky was a dull gray, but there was not even a puff of wind, the sound was almost like glass....










The downside to no breeze was the sand gnats. Son, they were open for business!!!! Scraped them off by the hand fulls.

On to the fishing!!!

Started throwing Gulp!'s and immediately started catching lots of these...










Must have caught at least a dozen.

The first "real fish" was this guy....










He fell victim to a DOA CAL jerkbait. Now I needed a Red to complete a slam....I caught more small trout, a croaker, and bunch of silver perch, but no Red....So I decided to swap creeks, and see if the grass was greener...Good a good look at THIS as I came out into the sound.










Talked to some anchored up boaters on the way to the next creek, and they said they were catching NADA...  

It was getting pretty close to low tide when I entered the next creek, so I decided to take a break.....










Back in the 'yak and all refreshed, I ran into this mean S.O.B.....Nicest fish of the day! 










He made the total flounder count five for the day....But still no Red  

Had just about had enough and was fishing my way back into the sound to return to the truck, when I saw this feller chasing minnows. I tossed him a Gulp! Jerk Shad, and he couldn't stand it...










REDFISH!!!.....SLAM!!!!  

I hooked another one that was a bunch bigger in the mouth of the creek on the way out. Made a strong run, and I fought him to the yak...Made another run and as I tried to turn him, the line just went slack. I don't think I EVER had him hooked, He just didn't want to let go of the lure.

And so it was....A GREAT day on the water alone, with time to clear my head, and caught a few fish to boot....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome pics , and great report man!


Keep it up.



Jesse


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Awesome Report*

That is flat out nice ! I wish I had been with you. Great pics and report, its those days that make me want quit work.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome trip. How do you fish the Gulps? Slow, fast, weighted or unweighted? I tried 'em last Sunday at Clam Creek with no luck, but they seem to work pretty good for those who know how.

I swear, every time I read these kayak reports, it makes me want to stop wasting money on school and go buy a 'yak.

I'm sorry to hear about your father-in-law. My grandpa died a couple of weeks ago, and it was really a blessing for my grandmother to go to the beach for a week after the funeral.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

lazy fisherman said:


> How do you fish the Gulps? Slow, fast, weighted or unweighted? I tried 'em last Sunday at Clam Creek with no luck, but they seem to work pretty good for those who know how.


To answer your question....YES!

But in the beginning, simpler is better. Just put the Gulp! of your choice on a jighead, and bottom bounce it SLOWWWLY. Once you gain some experience, then anything goes.

Gulp!'s should probably be outlawed...They're that good.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweet report.

Hey, I saw that ship docked up as I was driving over that bridge today.

Man it was an awesome day to be on the water (of course most days are).


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Railroader said:


> To answer your question....YES!
> 
> But in the beginning, simpler is better. Just put the Gulp! of your choice on a jighead, and bottom bounce it SLOWWWLY. Once you gain some experience, then anything goes.
> 
> Gulp!'s should probably be outlawed...They're that good.


Thanks.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Very nice post.

The place you fish looks very similar to where I fish in Virginia. I fish across the Bay Bridge Tunnel and that bridge looks simiar to the Fisherman Island bridge.

It is strange, but the fish you caught look very similar to the ones I've caught in the last several weeks. My speck was much bigger and the flounder barely a keeper (16.6 in) in VA. But, there are days where you can catch those smaller specks on just about every cast where I fish.

I have several type of gulps which is new to me and I will use your advice.

Very nice post


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

those oyster bars look FISHY. nice slam.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nice report*

with some great pics. sorry about your father in law 
well you had a good theraputic day on the water and that's all past now.
Thanks for the awsome report
Fisherkid


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice boat ya got there Rob I just might..... 
See you and your better half Tues. eve or Wed.
Hey, Call me If you guys wanna go out to eat tues. night.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*nice slam*

nice slam, makes me want to quit grad school!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the slam.


----------

